# My Plan



## alexc (Dec 9, 2007)

After seeing that Rowe Hessler got a 37.54 with a freestyle 3 cycle method, makes me reconsider the power of the method. So, I came up with a plan for the next month or two.

1.) Learn M2 and freestyle edges. Then, once I know both of them, I'll take an average for both of the methods. (just edges, not corners) I'll then see which one I like better, which one is faster, compare the amount of DNF's for each method, and then I'll make a decision about which one to stick with.

2.) For corners, I'll stick with orient, then permute with 3 cycle. Then, once I decide on an edge method, I may give freestyle corners and commutators a try. Then, I'll decide between those two methods like I did with edges.

3.) Develop a good memo technique.

So, what do you guys think of this?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 9, 2007)

It seems like a valid plan, but I don't think that it will work. First off, the DNF thing shouldn't be an issue, because a simple mistake in execution shouldn't have influence on what method you use. DNFs are usually from a memory leak, or in some methods, a mistake in figuring out what you need to do. In M2 there's really no thinking, so any mistake you make is usally memo, which has nothing to do with the method. I personally almost never have execution DNFs because the Pochmann methods require almost no thinking. With freestyling, you have to really work on coming up with solutions while solving very quickly. I think you should just decide on which method you like better and what you think is going to be personally faster. This will allow you to practice more and develop a method to it's fullest. Remember, Rowe also had a couple of sub-1 with straight 3-cycle.


----------



## joey (Dec 9, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> Remember, Rowe also had a couple of sub-1 with straight 3-cycle.



He had way more than a couple.

Everything else you said, I agree with.


----------



## alexc (Dec 9, 2007)

I guess your right DNF's should never be a problem if you memorize and execute correctly. I'll do M2, now that I think about it I am almost sure it will be the fastest. I like how it has no thinking, easy parity, and fast execution. Freestyle edges I have to think too much. What about corners? Commutators? Freestyle?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 9, 2007)

Both of them take a lot of thinking and practice. Freestyling is a little easier to comprehend, unless you already have a good knowledge of commutators. I'm somewhat in the same boat as you, but a little worse. Y perm corners aren't too great either...


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 10, 2007)

The thing that I don't like about 3 cycle edges is that with the free setup I never remember the order I set it up in, thats why I think using M2 would be better. 

Also, Does anyone use T-perm for edges while ignoring orientation?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 10, 2007)

I did. I used Ts and Js for edges pretty much up until stefan published M2. It was an easy way to learn, and made M2 extremely easy to learn. If I'm suggesting someone learn a method, I suggest original Pochmanns.


----------

